# has anyone seen the novitec ferrari?



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

this ferrari is the most sinister looking car about 
its a f430 called tunero


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmmm would prefer a standard one TBH. That looks like someone has went crazy with some primer and over sprayed the wheels and reversed into halfords.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

im not a fan of the matt look tbh no shine    goes against everything i know....


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

i think this looks awesome!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks different thats for sure!

I saw a matt black gold r32 at the nurburgring and it actually looked pretty cool.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

maybe matt is the new shiney


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hmmm, not keen on it tbh. and not struck on the boot spoiler either. Novitec normally make a good job of their cars; the 575M and the 612 I've seen were very well done, but this one does nothing for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Looks the part - stealthy matt black, but then is this a copy of what Porsche did a while back?
Something Porsche and matt black GT3 rings a bell.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

love the 430 myself - really don't like matt paint though!


----------



## Chrish SRi (Mar 21, 2007)

I like it but then I quite like the Matt look on cars......


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd just want to draw on it with chalk! I'd rather have the nice shiny one next to it.


----------



## SoliD (Sep 20, 2007)

Too OTT for me, would prefer a standard one, although the matt black looks pretty good.


----------



## Mtpagey (May 22, 2009)

have seen matt black in the flesh on a car around town here before and really didnt like it. i think the novelty would soon wear off an you'd be left wanting to outshine the neighbours...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

murder!!

on a ferrari it looks awesome :thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Good lord thats rather tasty! :doublesho


----------

